# 2011 Sentra SR sway bar link?



## ShaggySparx (Mar 1, 2017)

My mom's Sentra is having this clunking noise anywhere between 5-30mph, above 30mph the noise goes away. Mom thinks it's the strut mount, but I had the same problem in my old sebring :lame: and it was the sway/stabalizer bar links... any ideas? Also, I know how to replace anything that has to do with suspension system, just need to know what would the torque specs be on those?

Thanks


----------

